# Euathlus SP Questions



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Im looking at getting back into keeping Tarantulas after a few years out of the hobby, on reading various threads etc i thought about the Euathlus Sp as they are good beginner species, now comes the confusing bit.

I visited my local reptile shop as they had E.Truculentus (Chilean Beauty) in stock, now the guy in the shop tells me they arent a handleable species and you will get bitten!? Not that i would want to handle all the time but this contradicts what i have read on the net. 

I also mentioned Euathlus Sp Red and he says they will readily kick hairs and are like the above T? Again not what i have read on the forums etc? 

Also searching the net the Chilean Beauty is coming up as Grammastola Rosea Cala? Is it a different species to E.Truculentus? 

What are your thoughts on the above post, sorry if its a bit long winded

Regards

Jon


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Im looking at getting back into keeping Tarantulas after a few years out of the hobby, on reading various threads etc i thought about the Euathlus Sp as they are good beginner species, now comes the confusing bit.
> 
> I visited my local reptile shop as they had E.Truculentus (Chilean Beauty) in stock, now the guy in the shop tells me they arent a handleable species and you will get bitten!? Not that i would want to handle all the time but this contradicts what i have read on the net.
> 
> ...


You take the risk of being bitten by any tarantula you hold, however I have 7 Euathlus sp red's and only 1 of them has ever shown any aggression towards me and honestly that was only because it was hungry an it thought I was food, as soon as it was not thinking I was a tasty dinner it was back to being docile and forgiving.......Same goes for the Chilie beauty normally very forgiving, and yes Grammatola and Euathlus are different species of Tarantula


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Agreed iv seen no aggresion at all for the species stunning little Ts


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Spiderdan24 said:


> Agreed iv seen no aggresion at all for the species stunning little Ts


 
Thats why i was looking at this species, i thought ideal as a starter to get back into the hobby, but the way it came across in the shop is that im at risk even doing routine tank maintenance lol.

Jon


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

My "Blue Femur" is a lovely girl and apart from the odd bit of skittish behaviour I'd say she's the most placid of all my T's and so I'd definitely recommend one. She's got stunning colours, is on display all the time, growing to a nice size and is easy to look after and requires nothing special as regards heat or humidity.


----------



## Spiderdan24 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thers always abit of risk with any T but i think they got it all wrong ther mate


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Jonb1982 said:


> Thats why i was looking at this species, i thought ideal as a starter to get back into the hobby, but the way it came across in the shop is that im at risk even doing routine tank maintenance lol.
> 
> Jon


I've never had a problem with any of these mate, so unless the one in the shop is particularly feisty I would think the shop is probably misinformed :2thumb:


----------



## Fuzzmaster101 (May 26, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Also searching the net the Chilean Beauty is coming up as Grammastola Rosea Cala? Is it a different species to E.Truculentus?


 Many years ago the Chili Rose was divided into two types Grammostola cala (Chilean Beautiful) and Grammostola spatulata (Chilean Common). However they have both now been re-classified as Grammostola rosea. Perhaps the cala is what we now call the RCF or red colour form version. That I'm not sure about. 

N.B. It's best to ignore common names as a rule. A lot of people haven't got a clue which common names apply to which spider and, for example, call both B.emilia and B.boehmei the Mexican Superb (they are most commonly called Mexican Red Leg and Mexican Fire Leg respectively), this is particularly the case with shops. There are so many white striped or white kneed or white banded spiders that people get confused also. If you stick to the latin name there's less chance of getting something you didn't want. (although they keep changing these too, see Davus fasciatum, Avicularia diversipes and Brachypelma albiceps to name but three)


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

I have got 2 E truculentus, and they are in no way aggressive/defensive, maybe a little skitish, same sort of temperament as a GBB without the flicking.
These and Paraphysa parvula are my no1 beginners T's.

Just out of interest how much are the pet shop charging you? 
TSS would probably be a lot cheaper, and the spiders in the pet shop have probably come from there anyway.
Chile Beautiful (Euathlus truculentus) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

spicewwfc said:


> I have got 2 E truculentus, and they are in no way aggressive/defensive, maybe a little skitish, same sort of temperament as a GBB without the flicking.
> These and Paraphysa parvula are my no1 beginners T's.
> 
> Just out of interest how much are the pet shop charging you?
> ...


They had two in, one at 24.95 and the other at 29.95


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

The Euathlus sp that i have are docile, can be a bit skittish sometimes, had Euathlus sp "Red" before too , they whernt defensive either, :2thumb:


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have Euathlus sp blue and Euathlus sp red and they are both fantasic t's.
I have held both and the temperament of them is very calm and docile.
Personality they have bags of..

And Eupalaestrus weijenberghi is another great docile hands on.

Try TSS ( the spider shop )


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I've kept a few eauthlus, including truculentus and they've all been lovely. Maybe he just has a moody sod in?


----------



## gazzab1990 (Jul 22, 2009)

Agree with everyone else here, my E. Pulcher. is really docile and has never had an issue with handling/poking around in her tank. She is very skittish though which can make me jump a bit


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies, going slightly off topic has anybody kept Paraphysa Parvula? And what are ur thoughts on this sp?

Jon


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, going slightly off topic has anybody kept Paraphysa Parvula? And what are ur thoughts on this sp?
> 
> Jon


_Paraphysa parvula_ are awesome, look very much like _Euathlus truculentus _although they have an overall gold sheen to them instead. Females can sometimes be slightly feistier than males although even they are well chilled out. They stay pretty small (3.5"LS) and do well kept at 22-26°C and with no added humidity.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Cheers, I'm guessing p.scrofa are pretty much the same?

Jon


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> Thanks for all your replies, going slightly off topic has anybody kept Paraphysa Parvula? And what are ur thoughts on this sp?
> 
> Jon


One of my favourites, they are amazing. They are very calm, and docile, but veracious feeders, my girls regularly overpower adult female dubias, and for a 10cm spider thats good going.



I dont suppose your MM is still alive is he chris? One of mine is gonna moult any day now.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> I dont suppose your MM is still alive is he chris? One of mine is gonna moult any day now.


He's over in Scotland right now, and he's fairly old like  I'll see what he's like when he gets back and let you know


----------

